
China produces 95% of world's gallium, used in 5G base station chipsets - based2
https://www.fierceelectronics.com/electronics/china-produces-95-world-s-gallium-used-5g-base-station-chipsets
======
ryanmercer
Used in a lot more than 5G chipsets, gobs and gobs of things use GaAs (gallium
arsenide). IR LEDs, tons of different ICs, PV cells/panels etc. It's also just
fun to play with, the Slow Mo guys have a great video playing with gallium
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9J1gkw9BI0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9J1gkw9BI0)

